# Reddish egret in flight



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

From Surfside beach last night...Several of these working the flats. Bottom line, I got lucky and happened to catch this with some favorable light. Any comments/criticisms appreciated


hOOter


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sweet shot and a great capture. I have yet to see one of those. Good job and thanks for showing us.
James


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

*Egret*

Awesome!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shot. Has the image been cropped?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very good shot.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

This is one of the best in flight captures I've seen in this forum. I have the same question as grayfish, was it cropped significantly? I've blown it up a littlebit, and its gotten pixelated, perhaps due to image conversion?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

2cool...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice color


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice shot. I have issues trying to get a good shot of birds in flight. I usually end up cutting off the head or tail. Good job.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic, great detail. Birds in flight are a challenge for me.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shot......Good job on the capture.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

The image is cropped a bit but but I don't know how to quantify it. I shot in Program mode and had my ISO bumped a little higher than I normally would (500). Grabbed my camera as I saw this thing flying toward me and didn't have time to adjust or check anything. For this light I think 320ish would have been better. The pixelation might be noise or the image conversion. 

This picture is the next in the series and the next wingbeat of the bird (I have 5 or 6 shots as he crossed in front of me). This is the uncropped version. A little sharpening on this one and the conversion to jpeg.

I appreciate the comments.


hOOter


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

*Great Shot*

I have tried to capture a photo of these birds in flight from several years. Never got a shot as good as this one. Beautiful. Google Great Blue Heron. I think you may have misidentified the bird. 
Great work.
wayner


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like a Reddish to me. http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Reddish_Egret.html


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

Hooter - Nice flight photo! This is the state bird of Galveston.


BOI


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you are right. I wasn't familiar with Reddish Egret. Thanks for helping me continune my education.
Wayner


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice in flight shots. You said conversion to jpeg, what was it before you converted?


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome pic. I like it.

What kind of camera do you have?

Also are you the guy on front of this month's Tx Saltwater Fishing magazine? 
That pic looks familiar! :biggrin:


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wow Hoot! Great light is right, but you have way to many great images for it to be lucky. 300mm f5.6 looks real sharp. What lens is this? 

Nits - only one - the lines caused by the waves in the background running through the head. No way on the spur of the moment to adjust for that and it's 10x as good as any bif I've done.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

camera is Nikon D70s

Lens was my Nikkor 300mm f4 AFS

Picture shot in RAW prior to JPEG conversion

and yes that is me on the cover of TSFmag. thanks to Scott Sommerlatte for 2 epic days of fly fishing and to Everett Johnson for putting it on the cover.


hOOter


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

That is a keeper for sure. Great capture.
SH


----------



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

Very neat pic!


----------

